# TREN E and heart patients.



## Pam55 (Feb 19, 2016)

I may have posted this in the wrong forum, ANABOLIC ZONE, so I am posting it here.

I didn't get much professional help when I posted it in the ANABOLIC ZONE.

Does TREN E 200, 1/2cc to 1cc ONCE WEEKLY have any bad side affects *for heart patients*?
My heart specialist and PCP say it's healthy for me to keep on using   1/2cc TEST E 250, but what about this TREN E 200, 1/2cc to 1cc ONCE   WEEKLY for 6-8 weeks affects on my heart?
Test E is fine, but what about the TREN for my heart?


----------



## Hardworkpayz (Feb 21, 2016)

I wrote you a response in your previous post just giving my professional opinion but if you are questioning it this much prob should just stay away!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

